# Jasmine had her pups



## CerbiesMom (Jan 30, 2008)

She had them yesterday while I was at work. She's being a great momma, and keeping everybody clean and well-fed. Sorry about the kennel, it's borrowed, and had been bleached and scrubbed and rinsed, it's just old and been through a lot of rescue dogs. I was so glad I took the pics, too, bc I couldn't see the messy spots without the flash, so I changed the paper and blankets out after the pics.


----------



## tw1n (May 12, 2009)

Wow... they look rather large... what is there, 6?


You've def. one upped teh "Preggo momma...What breed mix? " thread....


Now you get to play "what are the puppies?" And clues on the dad?


----------



## Pai (Apr 23, 2008)

Wow, those babies are RED! I wonder if they'll keep their colors as they get older.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

Well it looks like they all have the same daddy. They are quite large, It's good she didn't have any trouble


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

VERY cute! Definitely wondering what they're mixed with, because they are huge.


----------



## CerbiesMom (Jan 30, 2008)

I've never seen newborn pups, I thought they were tiny. LOL. Shows what I know. Most of the babies have black on the face, and they're more chocolate/liver, than red, I think that was just the flash. One has chocolate and tan markings like my Max dachshund. So daddy must have been big, huh?


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

what you need to do now is get some nail polish and put dabs of paint on them in various places. On one puppy put a dab of nail polish on their left hip, on another put it on their right hip, for another put the nail polish between the sholder blades, for another put some nail polish on their right ear, ect.

you NEED to be able to tell them apart at all times in case a medical problem arises.

you also need to keep a log in a notebook and weigh the puppies on a scale, you need tomake sure they are gaining weight and growing at a healthy rate.


----------



## Independent George (Mar 26, 2009)

Keechak said:


> what you need to do now is get some nail polish and put dabs of paint on them in various places. On one puppy put a dab of nail polish on their left hip, on another put it on their right hip, for another put the nail polish between the sholder blades, for another put some nail polish on their right ear, ect.
> 
> you NEED to be able to tell them apart at all times in case a medical problem arises.
> 
> you also need to keep a log in a notebook and weigh the puppies on a scale, you need tomake sure they are gaining weight and growing at a healthy rate.


Also: I demand weekly updates. With photos. And video.


----------



## BooLette (Jul 11, 2009)

WOW! Congrats Mommy Jasmine! 

Looks like you're going to have your hands full for the next couple of months. They are all gorgeous puppies.


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

Keechak said:


> what you need to do now is get some nail polish and put dabs of paint on them in various places. On one puppy put a dab of nail polish on their left hip, on another put it on their right hip, for another put the nail polish between the sholder blades, for another put some nail polish on their right ear, ect.
> 
> you NEED to be able to tell them apart at all times in case a medical problem arises.
> 
> you also need to keep a log in a notebook and weigh the puppies on a scale, you need tomake sure they are gaining weight and growing at a healthy rate.


Or you could get different colored ribbons for them. That's what the shelter I volunteer at does, and I've heard of many breeders using this method, plus, it'd probably be easier to keep on than nail polish which could either flake off or get mushed on before it dried and could be on another pup then! Either way, you do need to be able to tell them apart for reasons stated by Keechak.

Is it just me, or do they look like they have a ridge down their backs? Could just be the way the flash made them look, or maybe puppies are naturally darker there for some reason? If not, could be a ridgeback daddy.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

Nah there is no ridge on those pups, the ridge on a ridgeback growns towards the head, on these pups all their fur is growing down towards the tail. many dogs get a bit darker on the back and a bit lighter towards the bellie. Labradors and daschunds just to name a few are like that.

Ya you could use ribbon but I was considering the amount of time you have to spend with the pups, if you can't be watching them every hour I think a ribbon on the neck could be too dangerous. I know some breeders use eleastic ribbons too.


----------



## CerbiesMom (Jan 30, 2008)

They all have different faces, and colors, so I can tell them apart. A few do have a darker stripe along the back. I'm bringing home a scale today from work (good thing I work at a children's store that sells digital scales, lol), so we'll do a weigh in when I get home. I wrote down the different pups and how to tell them apart the first time I took Jasmine out. So I guess I weigh them at the same time every day? They all have super full tummies, they're much rounder than they were last night. 

And of course there will be more pictures. Who in there right mind couldn't take pictures of them constantly?


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

Keechak said:


> Nah there is no ridge on those pups, the ridge on a ridgeback growns towards the head, on these pups all their fur is growing down towards the tail. many dogs get a bit darker on the back and a bit lighter towards the bellie. Labradors and daschunds just to name a few are like that.
> 
> Ya you could use ribbon but I was considering the amount of time you have to spend with the pups, if you can't be watching them every hour I think a ribbon on the neck could be too dangerous. I know some breeders use eleastic ribbons too.


Gotcha. Wasn't sure what a ridge would look like on puppies. As for ribbon, I can see how it wouldn't be a great idea if you weren't watching them all the time.. so maybe different colors of nail polish? That way it's easier than having to remember what side spot is which pup. All on the heads would be cute, and would probably be less likely to diminish with puppy activity, since usually they don't drool and bite on the top of each others heads..


----------



## pittsabowawa (Jul 26, 2009)

Awww how cute! I'm glad momma and babies are doing well. Can't wait for updates


----------



## Finkie_Mom (Mar 2, 2010)

Awww so cute! Congrats to yo and Jasmine! 

Can't wait to see them grow


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

New puppies....yipeeee! More babies to watch grow up. You are going to be one busy grandma for awhile...


----------



## CerbiesMom (Jan 30, 2008)

alphadoginthehouse said:


> New puppies....yipeeee! More babies to watch grow up. You are going to be one busy grandma for awhile...


Nah, I'm just gonna have to teach Cerbie to help me carry puppies outside, and herd them inside, etc. He'll help. LOL. I can't wait to go home and see them, I've missed them.


----------



## Binkalette (Dec 16, 2008)

Are you sure those aren't baby otters that you cleverly disguised to look like puppies?!


----------



## pugmom (Sep 10, 2008)

Holy big puppies!!!!!.....glad momma did well 

cant wait to see what they look like in a few weeks


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

OMG an Otter! <3 <3 <3!

Also, a woman I know uses cow pens to mark her pups...but she breeds Sams, so anything shows up on white xD


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

Ohhhh! So cute!! I can't wait to see them as they get older


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

That otter is ADORABLE! I want one!! Anyone know what you'd have to do to get your hands on one? Hehe.


----------



## Leroy&Lucy'sMom (Mar 2, 2009)

They are too cute! I'm glad all went well for Jasmine and pups. Thanks for keeping us updated!


----------



## Deron_dog (Feb 21, 2009)

EEEEEE OTTER I WANT!


EEEEEE PUPPY I WANT!


EEEEEE no I'm not insane! but this thread is made of all kinds of adorable! Congratues to Jasmine and Everyone is healthy and wealthy and wise...okay its late I'm off to bed NIGHHT!


----------



## tw1n (May 12, 2009)

Independent George said:


> Also: I demand weekly updates. With photos. And video.


I don't know about that... it should probably be daily just to be safe...


----------



## Independent George (Mar 26, 2009)

tw1n said:


> I don't know about that... it should probably be daily just to be safe...


Of course you're right - just to be safe. You can never be too safe.


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

The puppies are adorable! So glad everything went smoothly. And I agree, we need pictures and lots of them!


----------



## Hallie (Nov 9, 2008)

Big pretty puppies! She's a good mama, maybe she had puppies before? Those are definitely big (really big) healthy babies  and they're soooo cute! I love their rich color, it'll probably change as they get older. We had a pup in a foster litter that was born black and brown and ended up with blondish tan highlights and long hair.


----------



## Deron_dog (Feb 21, 2009)

I don't know if anyone else noticed but it looks like some of the pups have Long tails while some have short...almost nubs for tails? Could this be a Breed indicator, I wouldn' tknow cause I can't even begin to think of what breeds come Naturally Tailess beyond Boston Terriers LOL!


----------



## pittsabowawa (Jul 26, 2009)

I see long tails on all of them. One looks a bit short but it could just be the picture.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Wow those pups are huge! I can't wait to watch them grow.


----------



## tw1n (May 12, 2009)

pittsabowawa said:


> I see long tails on all of them. One looks a bit short but it could just be the picture.


It looks like one puppy... 2nd picture one of the top puppies on the right, and the last two pictures the puppy to the farthest left... has a somewhat stubby tail. 

Is it possible to get a cross between a parents nub tail, and a parents long tail? and just have a short stubby tail? Or is that a trait that's either one or the other?


----------



## pittsabowawa (Jul 26, 2009)

I'm not sure.. I just thought it looked like his tail could be stuck under his bottom. I think if you crossed a naturally bobbed tail breed with a long tail breed you would get long tails... I could be wrong though.. I don't know anything about dog genetics.


----------



## Miranda16 (Jan 17, 2010)

look at them .... holy shamole ... those are some big pups .... im so glad she did well with the birthing .... and im glad she is being a good mamma ..... if you get different colors of nail polish you could designate a color for each tail marked haha ... but anyway ... ADORABLE


----------



## CerbiesMom (Jan 30, 2008)

I woke up this morning to explosive poo all over the kennel, that was fun. Apparently the placentas didn't agree with Jasmine's tummy. Worse, today was the vet appt to check everybody out, and I was still in my Pjs bc I had to drag the kennel outside, and all the dogs smell horrible. I'm glad my vet knows me, and that's not how my dogs normally smell. They got the all clear, and the 2 biggest pups are 1 pound each! After I really started looking, I did realize taht they're pretty big. 
They do all have tails. They also all have masks. Exept 1, he has choc/tan markings like a doxie. He looks just like our Max. I love him. Two have dark stripes running down the back, and a few have multi-colored hairs in there. I'll try to get some individual pics now that I know Jas will let me handle them. She was so happy when I took them out of the poo kennel. 
My husband is talking about keeping a pup, he wants to do flyball with a dog. And Cerbie's my flyball dog, so obviously, he needs his own.


----------



## Thracian (Dec 24, 2008)

Oh, my word! What cute (and big!) pups! Can't wait to see more pics and learn about their different personalities.


----------



## pittsabowawa (Jul 26, 2009)

Ahem... I believe its been a whole day.. where are our PICTURES!!!!!!!!


----------



## Miranda16 (Jan 17, 2010)

pittsabowawa said:


> Ahem... I believe its been a whole day.. where are our PICTURES!!!!!!!!


... i agree ..... a whole day ..... i feel like your slacking ....


----------



## Mydogsnorts (Mar 16, 2010)

Binkalette said:


> Are you sure those aren't baby otters that you cleverly disguised to look like puppies?!


Oh my goodness that is the cutest thing ever!!!

Those puppies are so cute and I am hapy everything went well. Mama is a pretty girl too.


----------



## WashingtonCowgirl (Mar 8, 2010)

SO CUTE! Glad they are all healthy!


----------



## CerbiesMom (Jan 30, 2008)

Miranda16 said:


> ... i agree ..... a whole day ..... i feel like your slacking ....


I am slacking a little. Jasmine is ravenous, so I've been busy with extra feedings and potty breaks, and weighing pups. Everybody has surpassed the 1pound mark yesterday morning. I swear I can see them growing. I have more pics, but I left my camera at home, so you'll all have to wait til tomorrow.


----------



## pittsabowawa (Jul 26, 2009)

Ah man.. well I'll let you off the hook this time  Glad to hear everyone is fat and healthy


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

You need to get them out of the crate. She needs a larger area where she can move around more without the danger of crushing or lying on a puppy.

An exercise pen, or a kiddie pool would both work fine. Even a very large cardboard box.

Many bitches have looser stools after consuming all birth membranes and fluids. Try giving her some canned pumpkin. She will need to be confined in a manner so that if she does have to eliminate she has somewhere to do it away from the whelps if no one is there to let her out.


----------



## Deron_dog (Feb 21, 2009)

Here Here Redyre, I ment to bring that up in a previous post, but things have been stressful around here as well. But, yes a kiddy pool or an X-pen will work great, but dont' put the pups on the floor, make sure they have lots of blankets possible heating pad under the blankets, as they can't regulate there own body temp just yet.


----------



## CerbiesMom (Jan 30, 2008)

RedyreRottweilers said:


> You need to get them out of the crate. She needs a larger area where she can move around more without the danger of crushing or lying on a puppy.
> 
> An exercise pen, or a kiddie pool would both work fine. Even a very large cardboard box.
> 
> Many bitches have looser stools after consuming all birth membranes and fluids. Try giving her some canned pumpkin. She will need to be confined in a manner so that if she does have to eliminate she has somewhere to do it away from the whelps if no one is there to let her out.


I would love to have her out of the crate. Unfortunately, she was never a house dog, and will destroy carpet and doors if left out. She also jumped my ex pen after tearing up the carpet. Plus she actually ingests the things she tears up, so for her safety and the safety of my other animals she's crated. 
If she were my personal dog, this would be a whole different story. I'm doing the best I can with someone else's mess here. I'm hoping that by the time the pups are walking around, she'll be better adjusted to indoor living, and we can try the pen again. But right now I'm scared that she'd knock it down on top of the babies. 

I love canned pumpkin for loose poops, but I can't find any anywhere right now. i've been to 4 different grocery stores, nothing.


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

you can try baking and mashing some sweet potatoes if you can't find pumpkin.


----------



## CerbiesMom (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: Jasmine had her pups a few more pics*

Sorry, I've been having camera problems. And just forgetting that I even have a camera bc I'm just too busy staring at the babies, lol. Here's a few new ones for you.


----------



## Locke (Nov 3, 2008)

*Re: Jasmine had her pups a few more pics*

Oooh, look at those giants!! Maybe the father is a mastiff of some sort??

They look nice and healthy, how's momma?


----------



## Deron_dog (Feb 21, 2009)

*Re: Jasmine had her pups a few more pics*

Ooooh Tiny Ones! So cute! It makes me want another Puppy...*looks at Kowalski* Never mind I'll deal with my new 3 year old first!


----------



## CerbiesMom (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: Jasmine had her pups a few more pics*



Locke said:


> Oooh, look at those giants!! Maybe the father is a mastiff of some sort??
> 
> They look nice and healthy, how's momma?


Momma is wonderful. She's such a nice, sweet girl. She's eating like a horse, but is so sweet she'll stop mid-meal to come nose bump me to say thanks, then go back to eating. She's smart, she knows that she has to sit to have the leash on and off, for her food, and to go in and outside. And before we throw her tennis ball. We're also working with her to not jump. she just gets so excited, I think she's bored in there with puppies all day. She seems to be house trained, she hasn't pottied execpt for the explosive poo, but that couldn't be helped. She barks when she's hungry, thirsty, or wants to go outside, otherwise she's a quiet gal. We're both in love with her.


----------



## MoonStr80 (Oct 9, 2006)

CUte! I don't like idea of polish the puppies, why not put ribbons on the necks maybe mark the ribbons?


----------



## Leroy&Lucy'sMom (Mar 2, 2009)

Look at those chubby pups! Love the black mask and ears. <3 thanks for the update.


----------



## Miranda16 (Jan 17, 2010)

SQUEE!!! too cute .. im glad they are all doing well ...

Jasmine looks good too ... shes so pretty


----------



## Hallie (Nov 9, 2008)

Too Cute!!!


----------



## luvntzus (Mar 16, 2007)

Very cute! Just a note- if the puppies have any black pigment, they're not liver. I can't wait to see more pics as they grow!


----------



## CerbiesMom (Jan 30, 2008)

luvntzus said:


> Very cute! Just a note- if the puppies have any black pigment, they're not liver. I can't wait to see more pics as they grow!


Good to know. So they have black hairs, so they're not liver. They've all lightened quite a bit from how dark they were born.


----------



## pittsabowawa (Jul 26, 2009)

Aww.. I love the babies!!! Did you ever say which ones were boys or girls? I can't remember.

Have you started lining up homes for them or will you wait until they're older? I'm just wondering because I have a litter of kittens to find homes for that were born yesterday.. I don't know how soon I should start contacting rescues asking how I should go about it.


----------



## CerbiesMom (Jan 30, 2008)

pittsabowawa said:


> Aww.. I love the babies!!! Did you ever say which ones were boys or girls? I can't remember.
> 
> Have you started lining up homes for them or will you wait until they're older? I'm just wondering because I have a litter of kittens to find homes for that were born yesterday.. I don't know how soon I should start contacting rescues asking how I should go about it.


We have 4 boys and 2 girls. I'm technically already fostering them, so when they're old enough, they'll be put on petfinder, and we'll load them up to take to petco and other adoption events on weekends. I have 1 family interested in a puppy, so I'm happy.


----------



## WashingtonCowgirl (Mar 8, 2010)

You could put them up on petfinder now as well couldn't you? Just to see if you can get more homes lined up for them?


----------



## CerbiesMom (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: Jasmine had her pups closeup of faces this time*


----------



## CerbiesMom (Jan 30, 2008)




----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

Oooooooh! I want to snuggle them


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

They are sooo cute. It's been a long time since I've had newborn pups, but I think they need their nails clipped. You should be able to use toenail trimmers (human kind) and just nip the tips. I do this to my cat all the time.


----------



## RaeganW (Jul 14, 2009)

NOM. Want!


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

RaeganW said:


> NOM. Want!


Ditto! 

Send one to meeee!


----------



## CerbiesMom (Jan 30, 2008)

Sorry it took so long. Their little eyes are starting to open. I'm in love with all of them. I'm putting some of Jasmine playing with Cerbie too. Last night was the first time they played in the yard. Who knew all they needed was a stick?
































more


----------



## CerbiesMom (Jan 30, 2008)

more


----------



## CerbiesMom (Jan 30, 2008)

I had no idea how cute puppy yawns were until I saw them. Enjoy!


----------



## Independent George (Mar 26, 2009)

Oooh, puppy piles. I love the puppy piles. 

So they're, what, under two pounds, right? How much does FedEx charge?

And Jasmine looks happy to get away from the little ones for a bit.


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

So adorable!!! I LOVE LOVE LOVE the picture of Jasmine sticking her tongue out  Such cute puppies. <3


----------



## RaeganW (Jul 14, 2009)

Do you have homes for all of them yet? (I do not need a puppy, I do not need a puppy, I do not need a puppy, I need a puppy)


----------



## CerbiesMom (Jan 30, 2008)

Independent George said:


> Oooh, puppy piles. I love the puppy piles.
> 
> So they're, what, under two pounds, right? How much does FedEx charge?
> 
> And Jasmine looks happy to get away from the little ones for a bit.


Between 2 & 3 pounds now. They're really big pups. And yes, Jasmine enjoys her out time more and more


----------



## CerbiesMom (Jan 30, 2008)

ioreks_mom said:


> So adorable!!! I LOVE LOVE LOVE the picture of Jasmine sticking her tongue out  Such cute puppies. <3


I think that's my favorite pic of her so far. It captures her sillyness. She's a goofy dog.


----------



## CerbiesMom (Jan 30, 2008)

RaeganW said:


> Do you have homes for all of them yet? (I do not need a puppy, I do not need a puppy, I do not need a puppy, I need a puppy)


Everybody needs a puppy. LOL. No, I have 1 home cautiously lined up, but not totally sure. They might fall through, bc they want a medium sized dog, and I just think the puppies are gonna get too big for them.


----------



## Jod-dog (Mar 28, 2010)

Oh they are SO cute! SO SO SO CUTE!

Good thing DH has limited me to ONE dog...or I would have 7! Scrappy and 6 yet-to-be-named puppies! LOL


----------



## Miranda16 (Jan 17, 2010)

i would get to working on homes for them ... though you do have some time


----------



## spanielorbust (Jan 3, 2009)

What a wonderful puppy fix this thread has been. 

It always amazes me how quickly sable pups lighten up. Which pup are you referring to as black/tan? I see shaded sable to (probably) clear sable, like Jasmine. 

Jasmine appears to have domino markings on her face like the Mal in the photo below, or perhaps urajiro markings (off to google for a photo). This is really unique. Do you know what her heritage is?










(photo is from this page) -> http://nicholescritters.homestead.com/malcolorgeneticsDomino.html

Now that I've refreshed, I think it is probably urajiro. It is a light underside countershading pattern that is common in Japanese Akita, Shiba, Icelandic Sheepdog and Eurasier, but not so much in the european breeds (with the exception of some spitz types). Here are two solid colored dogs with urajiro shading.



















Both Domino and Urajiro (I'm not completely sure of the spelling) are recessive traits. It will be interesting to see if the puppies develop lighter cheeks, necks and undersides.

SOB


----------



## RaeganW (Jul 14, 2009)

CerbiesMom said:


>


I think this guy has definite tan points. He looks like a sable otherwise though.


----------



## Pickleisaminidaschi (Jun 25, 2008)

My mom's golden retriever just had five on Feb. 8th. C-c-cute!! Those pups are huge! She had them while you where at work? Woah.


----------



## Miranda16 (Jan 17, 2010)

i dont know if you ever answered this but are you thinking about keeping jasmine once the pups are adopted out or are you just gonna keep fostering her until she gets adopted out as well


----------



## CoverTune (Mar 11, 2007)

Aww!! Love their squooshy little faces!!


----------



## CerbiesMom (Jan 30, 2008)

spanielorbust said:


> What a wonderful puppy fix this thread has been.
> 
> It always amazes me how quickly sable pups lighten up. Which pup are you referring to as black/tan? I see shaded sable to (probably) clear sable, like Jasmine.
> 
> ...


Wow, i was wondering where her white face came from. Thanks, that's interesting. Jasmine is a very interesting looking girl.


----------

